# Customized bows AKA pimped



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Here is the wife's 2010 Passion*

Here is my wife's 2010 Mathews Passion with Pimp my Bow's treatment. Two tone purple and pink cams, limb turrets and bolts, T3 quiver, roller guard, and matching custom strings along with a one-off stablizer that has the matching graphics from the passion limbs. Great bow that my wife loves.


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is my wifes pimped out Athens Accomplice 32.It has custom pink camo that is soft and not over powering,cams,sight,rest,strings and stabilizer to match her arrow wraps.


----------



## predatorxforce (Sep 3, 2010)

how bad does these bad looking pimp jobs hurt the wallet haha im just curious they look sharp


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

prices vary, you can go to pimpmybow.com and they have a list of prices, or just pm pimpmybow on here and randy or rick will help ya out


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

It depends on where you start.I am a dealer and at my costs i have about $1500 into it.The way i look at it is, there are alot of guy that will spend that much.I get alot of biz from people comming up to us at shoots.


----------



## accomplice32 (Nov 2, 2010)

lol nice pink mathews


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

both were anodized here.


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this Rick or Randy?
If anybody wants anything done,get ahold of these guys.They do awsome work as you can see!
Thanks guys!!!! Cant wait to see the new stuff.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

more then likely it was Randy posting on here. Guys do some great ano work thats for sure


----------



## KooterBrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Checked out the PMB site. That is some kool work there. 
Got me to thinking just how plain my bow is.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

KooterBrown said:


> Checked out the PMB site. That is some kool work there.
> Got me to thinking just how plain my bow is.


Wait till you see some of the new bow art or 2011


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

just bedazzle your bow. it's cheap and your kid can do it.

Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing around. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A fu$#in' arrow rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I aks you, do you give a f*#$ what kind of bow the son-of-a-b*$ch who shot you was using? My cousin Vinny


----------



## Fish-N-Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

PM Dugga Boy and see if he will post some pics of his work. All I can say is unreal.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of my bow. Hoytsdaddy did the anodizing.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is my wife's 2010 Mathews Passion with Pimp my Bow's treatment. Two tone purple and pink cams, limb turrets and bolts, T3 quiver, roller guard, and matching custom strings along with a one-off stablizer that has the matching graphics from the passion limbs. Great bow that my wife loves.


Love the bow! I remember doing the stabilizer for your wife and kept saying "this is going to look sweet on the right bow" I guess I was right!


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got some new stuff from PMB,Will post pics. when i get it all set up.
Thanks PMB


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Should we see all three?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> just bedazzle your bow. it's cheap and your kid can do it.
> 
> Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing around. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A fu$#in' arrow rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I aks you, do you give a f*#$ what kind of bow the son-of-a-b*$ch who shot you was using? My cousin Vinny


one of my all time favorite ovies. i can watch it over and over and laugh my azz off every time.


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes i will get them all together for a group pic.


pimpmybow said:


> Should we see all three?


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

We will be doing something in white and purple for Shana in Jan.


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> just bedazzle your bow. it's cheap and your kid can do it.
> 
> Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing around. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A fu$#in' arrow rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I aks you, do you give a f*#$ what kind of bow the son-of-a-b*$ch who shot you was using? My cousin Vinny


ok i ROTFLMAo... i love this forum and that movie..
Wolfy


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking bows


----------

